# Header Effekt?



## Lukas (5. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf diese Seite gestoßen und frage mich wie man solch einen Effekt im Header hinbekommt? Sind das nur Brushes oder ist da auch ein Effekt aus z.B. Photoshop drauf?

http://crushlovely.com/

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Lukas


----------



## ink (5. April 2009)

Ich tippe grob auf Texture, Verlauf (entweder die Textur oder der Verlauf auf Multiplizieren) und Grundoblekte (Kreise) und die Transparenz runter.
Schaut nach ner Arbeit in Illustrator aus.

mfg


----------



## Ex1tus (5. April 2009)

Schaut für mich wie ein Verlauf (blau-grün-blau) plus Kreise in ähnlichen Farben plus ne Textur mit dem Ebenenmodi weiches Licht und/oder heruntergeschraubter Deckkraft aus. Brushes musst du dir da wahrscheinlich keine holen.


----------



## Lukas (5. April 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten,

aber schaut euch mal die "Flecken" auf dem Header an. Ich frage mich vorallem wie dieser Effekt zu stande kommt. Der rest ist mir quasi bewusst. Mich interessierte vorallem der "Schmutz/Flecken" drauf.


----------



## ink (5. April 2009)

Also ich würde immernoch Textur sagen.
Hie mal ein schnell zusammengeferkeltes Beispiel mit einer Textur.


----------



## Lukas (5. April 2009)

Ja, ich denke sowas in der Art. Hast Du vielleicht einen Link zu so einer Textur? Bei Deviantart o.ä.?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ex1tus (5. April 2009)

Nimm entweder ne Wand oder grobes Papier oder irgendwie sowas...
http://www.drweb.de/magazin/100-wunderschone-kostenlose-texturen/


----------



## ink (5. April 2009)

Hmm, schau einfach in den Resourcen von dA nach, du wirst erschlagen (Texture, Paper etc).
Erlaubnis erfragen und evtl Link angeben nicht vergessen. 
Selber machen ist immernoch des Beste.

mfg


----------

